# Go Pack Go



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Make no doubt about it: THE PACK IS BACK!

Whoo-hoo, the Packers will host the Giants this Sunday in Green Bay. Weather at the 5:30 CST game time is predicted to be 7º and flurries. That's Packer weather.

The Packers are the healthiest they've been all year, according to Coach McCarthy. They've also been playing better each week, coming back from 14 points down on Saturday against the Seahawks to win going away.

Bill Cowher said the Packers looked to him like a team of destiny. Who am I to argue with Coach Cowher?


----------



## vanbojp (Dec 4, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> Make no doubt about it: THE PACK IS BACK!
> 
> Whoo-hoo, the Packers will host the Giants this Sunday in Green Bay. Weather at the 5:30 CST game time is predicted to be 7º and flurries. That's Packer weather.
> 
> ...


It was like a late christmas gift to have the Giants beat the Cowboys too... team of destiny or not, I'd much rather see the Giants at home than have to play the 'boys in Dallas.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

You're right to call me on that "team of destiny" remark. We don't want any jinxes. I'm already treading a fine line inviting my friend, Bill, over for the game. He doesn't have a TV and the only two Packer games he's seen this year are the two he's seen at my house. Those were also two of the three Packer loses. Maybe I should un-invite Bill.


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats to GB! I'm one of the few Bear fans that are actually rooting for the pack. Favre was playing on a different level Saturday. Hopefully, he can keep it up throughout the next couple games.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Nick B. and the rest of the '72 'Fins have the Champagne on ice


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

My brother-in-law was sitting at my dad's side for the snowbowl in Lambeau, I hope to be there for this coming Sunday's game. 

Packing list:
Snowmobile suit
Boots
Handwarmers
Packer Gloves
Packer Scarf
Packer Hat
Foot warmers
Binoculars
Packer Mastercard (don't leave home without it.)
Swimsuit for the hot tubbing after the Packer win...


----------



## reds1963 (Aug 29, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> My brother-in-law was sitting at my dad's side for the snowbowl in Lambeau, I hope to be there for this coming Sunday's game.
> 
> Packing list:
> Snowmobile suit
> ...


you know watching the game saturday , how could a real foot ball not like the cold and snow ..not like the sissy stuff in indy ..hehehe ... i hate domes for sports ....glad to see the game is in GB on sunday on grass where it belongs..


----------



## reds1963 (Aug 29, 2007)

football fan^

(dam me)


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Tom, you'ld only be wearing three pieces of Packer stuff?

I don't think they'll let you in the stadium. :nono2:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I was at the rain bowl for a January playoff game, the players were doing belly slides in the mud during TV timeouts. My dad went to the Ice Bowl, the Rain Bowl and the Snow Globe (according to the AP story and repeated by Peter King Saturday nite.)

This is real football.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Carl Spock said:


> Tom, you'ld only be wearing three pieces of Packer stuff?
> 
> I don't think they'll let you in the stadium. :nono2:


I will also have Packer shirts (possibly two or three on during the game) packer socks, and Packer sweatpants as long johns. 

I go prepared.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

Mike728 said:


> Congrats to GB! I'm one of the few Bear fans that are actually rooting for the pack. Favre was playing on a different level Saturday. Hopefully, he can keep it up throughout the next couple games.


Another Bear fan here(who wishes we could get a QB like Favre once befrore I die) who wants to see Favre vs. Brady in the Super Bowl eventhough I loved the effort of the Giants in beating the Cowgirls


----------



## Chinatown (Dec 13, 2003)

reds1963 said:


> you know watching the game saturday , how could a real foot ball not like the cold and snow ..not like the sissy stuff in indy ..hehehe ... i hate domes for sports ....glad to see the game is in GB on sunday on grass where it belongs..


It is a high bred, grass blended into a synthetic fiber. 
It should be mandatory for all northern climates.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

well... i guess since the colts are out... i'm jumping on the pack wagon... 

as long as the cheaters don't win... i'll be happy....


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Go *Big Blue* !


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> You're right to call me on that "team of destiny" remark. We don't want any jinxes.


Too late...you already jinxed it. GO GIANTS!!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Damn! This thread is being taken over by Giants' fans.

Quick! Throw snowballs at them!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Green Bay looked pretty good after they grabbed their composure. Make no mistake, I don't like New England or want them to win, but of the four teams left the Patriots looked the best...I hope that San Diego bursts their bubble and that The Packers take care of th eN.Y. Giants, then I will be pretty happy. However if New England wins and they play Green Bay, I'll be cheering for the Packers, but I think New England is too much for any of these teams.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Carl Spock said:


> Damn! This thread is being taken over by Giants' fans.
> 
> Quick! Throw snowballs at them!


I'll help even it up - GO PACKERS!!!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

AirRocker said:


> as long as the cheaters don't win... i'll be happy....


Of the 4 winners, which cheaters are you referring to?

Green Bay, who were caught cheating 5 times and penalized 47 yards for it?

New England - 6 times for 74 yards?

San Diego - 10 times for 79 yards?

...or New York, the gentlemen of the sirvivors at 3 times for 25 yards?


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

djlong said:


> Of the 4 winners, which cheaters are you referring to?
> 
> Green Bay, who were caught cheating 5 times and penalized 47 yards for it?
> 
> ...


No, the ones that found it necessary to tape record the opposing teams play calls.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

I am convinced that despite the statements of last week that Farve will retire if he plays in the Super Bowl this year. For that reason, and that reason alone, I hope the Packers beat the Giants this Sunday. I don't think the Giants have a chance in Lambeau in the weather we are going to see here in Wisconsin at game time. 

Even though I said that I hope the Packers win, I will not be cheering for them to win. In fact what I will be really cheering for is a lopsided Giant victory, with Farve going down with a career ending injury, of a non-life threating nature. And then I hope that the NFL will suspend the rule that says you have to wait 5 years to be inducted into the Hall of Fame, and put him in immediately next August so that he can go off back to Mississippi and we won't have to hear about him any more.

Where are you Fran Tarkenton?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CrestronPro (Nov 25, 2007)

Even as a die hard packer fan, I had a hard time believing they were as good as their record showed for most of the season. However, this past weekend, they showed why they are playing in the NFC Championship game. Destiny or not, I like the matchup, and the home field advantage can't be underestimated. Go Pack!


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

MikeR7 said:


> Where are you Fran Tarkenton?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Wow! A Viking's fan in Cheeseland. Your house must be egged on a daily basis. :grin:


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

Mike728 said:


> Wow! A Viking's fan in Cheeseland. Your house must be egged on a daily basis. :grin:


They leave my house alone, but my brain gets egged on a minute to minute basis!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

MikeR7 said:


> Where are you Fran Tarkenton?


The Man


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

MikeR7 said:


> They leave my house alone, but my brain gets egged on a minute to minute basis!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Its those mental eggs that are the toughest to endure too! :lol:


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey, I'm always nice to Viking fans when I see them. I even speak more slowly so that they can get all the big words.


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

All the way to the Superbowl !!!


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

Car1181 said:


> Too late...you already jinxed it. GO GIANTS!!


Thanks Spock!!


----------

